# is it only adult crickets chirp?



## Jwonni (Dec 14, 2005)

or do babies chirp as well?


----------



## Obie (Dec 14, 2005)

Only adult males...


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 6, 2006)

Males don't chirp if ya remove certain body parts...  

(The WINGS, people! the WINGS!)


----------



## The Reptile Shop (Jan 14, 2006)

> Males don't chirp if ya remove certain body parts...  (The WINGS, people! the WINGS!)


I have tried this once or twice and it works. However, they always seem to die faster for some strange reason. :?


----------



## Samzo (Jan 15, 2006)

Maybe because you pulled them out and the wound got infected. What i do is use scissors and snip most of the wings, but now I have too many adults and I cant be bothered lol


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 15, 2006)

i just fed her all the male crickets first now i have a silent tub


----------



## Ian (Jan 15, 2006)

hmm, I like to burn...they sizzle like anything...


----------



## The Reptile Shop (Jan 15, 2006)

> hmm, I like to burn...they sizzle like anything...


Ouch! :lol:


----------

